# Wrestlemania Kickoff Matches/Segments??



## baddass 6969 (Oct 16, 2003)

Well folks I'm shocked to be writing this, but the Kickoff on both nights is scheduled to be two hours. 
With this shocking/dumb news, what matches do you think will make their way onto the Kickoff?? 
I can imagine the mens and womens battle royals will each be on a night, probably where the other gender main events, so night one gets the mens, and night two gets the womens. 

What other matches/segments do you see getting put on the kickoff. Also the main shows are scheduled to go 4 hours a piece.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Any of the 3 tag titles to me seem like a Kickoff match


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

I never watch the kickoff for any Premium Event and haven't in years.


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

Putting any match on the pre-show when you have TWO NIGHTS seems really fucking stupid.

Like, other than the mens battle royal, nobody should be subjected to that.


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

Stardust vs. Seth Rollins


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

Roman Vs Lesnar


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

2 hour pre-show, 4 hour main show, 1 hour reaction show. 2 nights in a row. All rematches we know.

This WrestleMania is more STUPENDOUS than the People's Elbow.


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck (Oct 20, 2017)

They coming up new ways to bury there wrestlers.

They have the kickoff matches the pre-show of the pre-show matches. The curtain jerker match. Piss break match. Snack stands match. Battle royal. 

Eventually the only real first match of the night: the main event.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

One night is being covered on USA So I wouldn’t be shocked. It’s a great money grab for USA in terms of advertising. And for wwe it’s like a hype show ….


But what I am expecting is they do a men’s battle royal and women’s battle royals, as well as the IC and US title matches on the kickoff show and let the care be the card. Ricochet and Balor each having the main kickoff matches each night seems very plausible to me


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

Intercontinental title doesn't look like it's appearing at mania. So a last minute Ricochet vs Jinder match is always possible.

Holding out slim hope Ali returns. That would be a great preshow match.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

I think the kickoff show is going to be like this …

Night 1

Ricochet IC Title match
Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royale with Omos and Commander finale
24/7 Title skit (since its on USA)
Video packages for every match
Panel with Booker, King, and JBL

Night 2

Baylor vs Priest for US Title
Kofi Kingston takes on Sheamus and Xavier Woods runs in to save him
Women’s Battle Royale where I expect Doudrop to dominate
Panel with Booker, King, and JBL running down the card along with Sonya

The night 1 and 2 cards will be there in my opinion for the ppv itself but the others on the kickoff will be for tv, YouTube, Facebook, sponsorship, and Peacock promotion.


----------



## holy (Apr 9, 2008)

They always find a way to insult Rey Mysterio by throwing him on the pre-show randomly. I'm sure they'll do the same this time...😡😡


----------



## baddass 6969 (Oct 16, 2003)

Well now that the card is done and finalized, it doesn't appear any match is set yet for the Kickoff, which is very strange,I hope they dont do what they did in 2020, and have a random match take place. I honestly understand why they did Wrestlemania themed Raw and Smackdown episodes, but whats the point of airing the Kickoff on U.S.A.

The only match I could literly see getting added as the last minute is Balor vs Damian for the U.S. Title, after shenanigans taking place during the Andre Battle Royal. 

I just hope we dont have some 24/7 nonsense.


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

The kickoff show for any "PLE" is never worth watching, no exception here. One, maybe two 10-15 minute matches that no one needs to see anyway, with the rest of the time filled by blithering idiots trying to hype up the card? No thanks.


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm thinking Night One will have Balor/Priest for the US Title and Night Two Ricochet/Someone maybe Jinder for the IC Title. Can also see a few 24/7 Title segments on whatever night USA is showing the preshow.


----------



## baddass 6969 (Oct 16, 2003)

BRITLAND said:


> I'm thinking Night One will have Balor/Priest for the US Title and Night Two Ricochet/Someone maybe Jinder for the IC Title. Can also see a few 24/7 Title segments on whatever night USA is showing the preshow.


I'm honestly shocked and disapointed, that Balor vs Priest isn't on main show, or hell even on the Kickoff, but yet the match isn't even announced, unless they add it because of something that happens between them two at the Battle Royal on Friday leading to the match. 

I'm also shocked they took the title off Nakamaura, put it on Sayn, and then Ricochet, and yet are not even defending it either. He is involved in a random triple threat . I guess with Cesaro leaving, might have thrown a wrench in their plans. 

A Ladder Match for the I.C. Title pitting some of Smackdown's midcard would have been alot better to me.


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

Yeah an IC title ladder match would have made the card better for a start.


----------



## baddass 6969 (Oct 16, 2003)

Jbardo37 said:


> Yeah an IC title ladder match would have made the card better for a start.


 Shit!!!!! Samy Zayn defending against Nakamaura vs Sheamus Richocet Corbin and McIntyre wow what a match, ya could even have Johnny come out and throw Samy off Ladder


----------

